
130+ essential vim commands - pauljonas
http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/130-essential-vim-commands
======
johncoltrane
MOVING IN THE FILE

    
    
        G moves the cursor to the end of the file
    
        L moves the cursor to the last visible line 
        (H for the first visible line and M for the middle one)
    

CASE

    
    
        vEU should probably be veU since I see no mention of 
        WORD vs word in the article.
    
        Similarly, vE~ should probably be ve~.
    
        Also, those commands only change the case from the 
        cursor to the end of the word which may not be what 
        we want and is not what the description says. 
        viwU and viwu are more correct.
    
        There's also a consistency issue.
    
        If we are going with Vx:
    
        g~~ should be V~
    
        If we are going with gxx:
    
        Vu should be guu
        VU should be gUU
    
        veU should be gUiw
        ve~ should be g~iw
    

FILE EXPLORER

    
    
        :Vex is probably easier to remember than :Sex!
    

INTERACT WITH UNIX

    
    
        Adding <C-z> would be useful.
    

TABS

    
    
        gT shows previous tab
    
        1gt is quicker than :tabfirst
        0gt is quicker than :tablast
    

WINDOW SPLITTING

    
    
        :nly should be :only
    

AUTO-COMPLETION

    
    
        The title should be COMPLETION as there's nothing 
        automatic with it.
    
        It should mention Ctrl+x Ctrl+o, too.
    

TEXT INDENT

    
    
        = is "format" not "indent". Those two lines should 
        go into the ALIGNMENT part which should probably be
        renamed FORMATTING.
    
        Consistency issue:
    
        1GVG= should use gg instead of 1G.
    
        gg=G is shorter, anyway.

